# Bacon Weave.....



## calebstringer (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey everyone! got a question.  made a couple fatty's a few weeks ago, everything was great!  Here's a my problem.  I want to make the weave bigger than the length of the strips of bacon, all the while keeping the appearnce that its still one piece.  Whats the best way to do this so it still  looks darn sexy on the outside?  :-)  thanks!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 22, 2010)

The easy way is to use 2 strips of bacon for each row joined in the middle with a small overlap on the inside. You can actually do this in both directions


----------



## calebstringer (Dec 23, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> The easy way is to use 2 strips of bacon for each row joined in the middle with a small overlap on the inside. You can actually do this in both directions




hmmm the first 50 times I read that I was confused, but now I think i know what ya mean! lol. anywho, Ive got at least 3 fatties going down this weekend, so Ill give it a shot.  thanks!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 23, 2010)

What I was trying to say is that you can join 2 pieces of bacon together to make it longer just try to make sure the place you join them is under another piece of bacon going the other direction in the weave so the joint is covered and held together by the other strip of bacon.

If you need more explanation send me a PM with your # and I will call you


----------



## calebstringer (Dec 23, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> What I was trying to say is that you can join 2 pieces of bacon together to make it longer just try to make sure the place you join them is under another piece of bacon going the other direction in the weave so the joint is covered and held together by the other strip of bacon.
> 
> If you need more explanation send me a PM with your # and I will call you


thanks for the offer! ya, im understanding what youre saying now.....cant wait to put em together!


----------



## erain (Dec 23, 2010)

or make sure that the seam is covered by the bacon runing perpendicular to the seamed piece. never see it if covered up...
 


Scarbelly said:


> What I was trying to say is that you can join 2 pieces of bacon together to make it longer just try to make sure the place you join them is under another piece of bacon going the other direction in the weave so the joint is covered and held together by the other strip of bacon.
> 
> If you need more explanation send me a PM with your # and I will call you


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 23, 2010)

All you have to do is picture a basket  and make the bacon look like that image.


----------

